# east harbor



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

does anyone know if east harbor is safe yet or should be soon? also is it true you can catch bowfin/dogfish there along with the bass and bluegill and how often does that happen?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was there a few weeks ago before the warm up. Caught alot of Gills in 4' of water. Never heard of any Bowfin or Dogfish being caught there. Im going to give it a try Monday, The ice should be good by then if not now


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ice is already safe at the harbor....3" of ice two days ago.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

There are some doggys in there, come springtime


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

We shoot alot of dogfish in there in the spring and summer while bowfishing there...Not uncommon to shoot 4-6 there in a night.


----------



## riverrat87 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have a cottage up there. heard they've been getting into some gills and crappie. some have been pretty good size. might try it out next week


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im thinking about giving it a try next week sometime. which bait seems to work best for the bluegill and crappie anyways...waxworms, maggots, minnows, or what kind of lure? although i have been able to sink my hook in a bass and watch my friend have a chance at another, bluegill at the private ponds im at have chronic lockjaw disorder and im getting tired of it.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Went there today brought home 23 keepers. Moved around alot sorted through alot of dinks. I used small jigs with two waxworms.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

just about any report ive heard on east harbor involves sorting through tons of little ones. it pay to move a lot or does it seem to matter where you sit?


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

We also were out there Monday. We brought home around 35 fish for 3 guys. I know we caught way over 100 fish. I had at least 8 or 9 doubles."DINKS". I caught most of my fish on flys including a 9 inch crappie. My buddy got one around 10 ". They also caught a couple of bass. We fished the same holes all afternoon. Those fish are moving in & out of the weeds. I actually watched the crappie nail the fly. he watched, butted it, & then inhaled it. We are senior "ICE MEN" ,& don't move around that much anymore. That place is great for all family members. You want action for ice fishing & it all depends on what you what to clean. We have fished inland lakes & harbors & sometimes can't turn a fish. That's rough & can get a little discouraging after a few of those trips. Good luck Don.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

where do you guys access the ice any info would be good have never fished up that way but witht he lack of ice in central ohio fishing the same places is gettign old. Thaanks in advance and feel free to pm me if you would like


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

You drive in the State park off of #269. Drive to the back & turn right to the boat ramp. You will see people fishing in the whole harbor. Very shallow & full of weeds. 4 foot average. Good Luck, Don.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

hows the ice out there now?.......2/3....will it be good this weekend? any info would help....want to try there for the first time any info on where to go...ect. thanks for any help..............


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

i plan on oing out fri am. is there anywhere to get bait at or am i better off getting closer to home. also it will be my first time out there so if any one is gonna be there doesnt mind showing me the ropes it would be appreciated.

ps ive only been ice fishing 2 so could use any and all guidence

thanks
Mike


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> hows the ice out there now?.......2/3....will it be good this weekend? any info would help....want to try there for the first time any info on where to go...ect. thanks for any help..............


 There is plenty of ice. I fished there yesterday , the ice was 7-8 inches thick. We took the 4-wheeler out on it and felt safe.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

ohio mad man.........sounds like you know what your doing out there any more info???


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

Steelhead Fever said:


> ohio mad man.........sounds like you know what your doing out there any more info???


 I`m not sure I know I know that much, I`ve only fished it two times so far.
If you want to sight fish you will need a shanty that you can keep the light out of it. It`s kinda of neat to watch the fish come into your bait, plus you can pull it away from the little ones,if your fast enough. I had big gills looking and moving towards my bait only to have a little one come in and inhale it.
You might want to take something that you can clear the weeds out of the area of your hole. I`m not sure if it helps yet. I cleared a hole outside my shanty and tried it for about 10 minutes before we left and had nonstop action.

One more thing. Just because we took a 4-wheeler out doesn`t mean thats good to go everywhere out there. We took it slow and only went about 3/4 of a mile out. Be careful out there.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jus wondering where did u walk out off and that kind of info.....thanks


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

im probably trying it on sunday morning through early afternoon. what seems to be the best bait out there? i have maggots, but what about minnows and wax worms? or does it really matter as long as the bait fits in their mouth?


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> jus wondering where did u walk out off and that kind of info.....thanks


Tailchaser said it right. Turn into park and keep making rights untill you get to boat ramp, walk right out the boat ramp cant miss it. If you have a shanty bring it is very cool to watch the fish smack your bait.


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

I would just like to add a important topic."LITTER" From what i can see,so far,most of the sportsman fishing East Harbor have been very conscious of leaving debri on the ice & grounds of the park. For the new guys on the block, pick it up. It's so easy to put your garbage in a bucket or a pocket. Take it back from were it came from. I don't want people throwing garbage in my backyard,so, why should we dirty up natures yard.
I fish some marinas & parks to our north & I believe thru there up bringing some people are just "PIGS". Even though East Harbor is a State Park, they don't have to let us access the ice at the boat ramp. Plus this park is free to the public & that could change in the furture. They even plow the snow in the ramp parking lot. If you fish Michigan you know that almost every park has some type of user sticker fee. So enjoy our park it's a great little fishery. Don.


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

tailchaser i cant agree more. although i havent been to all the state parks to judge fairly, id have to say out of all the spots i fish maumee river in the spring earns the messy award. i cant believe how lazy people are at leaving trash behind which with that many people adds up VERY quickly. its really not that hard to throw that recently broken leader or plastic bag down your waders or in a pocket and throw it away when you get done. yes accidents do happen and sometimes we all drop something in the river onl to have the current sweep it away before you can get ahold of it, but if you do that then why not pick up more trash than you dropped and help keep your spot clean?


----------



## Tailchaser (Feb 5, 2009)

Ufaquaoiler, auggggggggggg, the maumee, spring run ,a disaster. Even the wildlife on Bluegrass Island have vacated because of all the junk. It's great that some of the people on this site & in general go along the river & pick-up after all the JUNKIES>>>>>>>>


----------



## triplebock70 (Sep 26, 2009)

WalleyeMike23 said:


> i plan on oing out fri am. is there anywhere to get bait at or am i better off getting closer to home. also it will be my first time out there so if any one is gonna be there doesnt mind showing me the ropes it would be appreciated.
> 
> ps ive only been ice fishing 2 so could use any and all guidence
> 
> ...


 you will see the weed beds froze right up threw the ice. auger right on the edge of one of those weed beds.caught 350 plus tuesday.nice hawg gills in there for sure. we got 1 that was 11 3/4 in.


----------



## triplebock70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Steelhead Fever said:


> jus wondering where did u walk out off and that kind of info.....thanks


when you are entering east harborstate park just go off to the right. park at the boat launch and walk out right there!go off left of the point they are really slammin out there!


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

http://www.thenaturalresource.com/fishing/BAITTACK_02.php
I beleive Rickard's stays open all year. Those guys live for the ice!


----------



## WalleyeMike23 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks hopefully all goes well in the am


----------



## OhioMadMan (May 16, 2004)

I`ll be there in the AM. Green ford Ranger,green Yamaha Kodiak 4x4. Stop by and say hey....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

let us know how you do!


----------

